# Libya Anyone?



## landj (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi All,
We're planning to drive trhough Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, Jordan and Syria from end of Fenruary 09 onwards. We had all planned until the Libyans decided that you need to apply for Visa's in groups of 5 - and we are just two! We are looking for other adventurous travellers (with their own motorhomes) to join us for the Libyan leg. 

We've arranged the guide (which you must have in Libya, the company invites and the tour itinerary and have overnight locations too. The Libyan leg would last around 3 weeks. You would need a carnet to do this trip for the m/h, but we can help you arrange that. You'd also need an Int Drv permit and an International Certifcate for Motor Vehicles. 

If you;re interested then please get in touch.

Jon and Linda


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

landj said:


> Hi All,
> We are looking for other adventurous travellers (with their own motorhomes) to join us for the Libyan leg.


If only...!

I'd love to set up camp near Leptis Magna and watch the sun rise and set there.

Hope you find some suitable fellow travellers.

Have you tried asking on the Silk route website ?

http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/index.html

G


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly The mention of Leptis Magna brought back fond memories for me Whilst stationed in Tripoli with the Army we arranged a trip to the ruins 
Thank you


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

landj said:


> If you;re interested then please get in touch


You might find it beneficial to join the forum. Quite apart from the wealth of information you'll receive, people who might be interested in your trip, will be able to PM you about it, whereas at the moment, they aren't.

Dougie.


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

We did that trip in 2006 so you might find my blog useful. I think you can get a 5 day transit visa for Libya but that gives little time for sightseeing.
And yes sunrise over Leptis Magna is well worth the trip plus you can came in the car park there.

My blog is at www.2escapees.blogspot.com

Where are you getting you Carnet de Passage?

Bon Voyage


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You might want to re-consider your trip in light of the problem with the Isrealis about to invade Gaza, threatening the Egytians and breaking off peace talks with Syria. It might not be the place to be driving a big white van with UK nymber plates on!


----------



## landj (Sep 14, 2007)

Annsman said:


> You might want to re-consider your trip in light of the problem with the Isrealis about to invade Gaza, threatening the Egytians and breaking off peace talks with Syria. It might not be the place to be driving a big white van with UK nymber plates on!


I beleive we get Arabic number plates anyway, and we're not planning on going to Gaza but thanks!

We're aware of the dangers and always keep a watch on the FCO web site. By and large Arab countries have a lower crime rate than European ones and our van is very secure. We find that people everwhere - as individuals - are almost always welcoming and friendly. Last year we toured Ukraine, Moldova and Transdenistra and found people living in falling down sheds with no water, and no electricity wanting to offer you drinks and their food and wanting you to stay on their land for a night. We're not saying that there are not risks for this trip, but we think they will mainly involve crowds - protests and demonstrations etc - which we will do our best to avoid.


----------

